# Fix a 55g glass.



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

I got a 55g off of craigslist for 20 but there is a leak on the back somewhere. Do I just reseal with silicon


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yeah just scrape the old off with a razor blade and reseal with 100% pure silicon.


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

While scrapping when I remove the old would I tape the sides and bottom so the glass doesn't fall?


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Yes i would tape it just to be sure.The best scraper is one of those window scrapers,used to scrape off old paint.Do you know which ones i mean?


----------



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

Yeah I fix the house on an annual basis....would a scrapper for chaulk work better since its designed for corners.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Not sure.Never used one myself,we always removed caulk with a razor.


----------

